# Sigelei 75w Plus TC



## Dubz (14/9/15)

Coming soon... uses 1 x 26650 battery.













http://www.vaperoyalty.com/sigelei-75w-plus-mod/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DougP (14/9/15)

when is soon

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (14/9/15)

DougP said:


> when is soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


In the link it says it will go into production in mid November.


----------



## Sir Vape (14/9/15)

Now those look awesome


----------



## GadgetFreak (14/9/15)

Wow two66five0 battery!!! Awesome! Not required but I need one now.


----------

